# Cadena Five Best Tipster by telegram



## steffanovera (Dec 28, 2016)

​
Very good to all forum friends.

This post is to talk about how you can get the best tipsters tips without having to pay separately for each one of them and with the convenience that a telegram arrives directly without having to open the mail to be able to see them, and to lose those seconds that they are necessary so that you do not miss the picks.

I explain the characteristics of the service:

- The best tipster on the market at your disposal
- Picks offered by Telegram channel without delay regarding the sending of Tipster
- Fee of 40 € (welcome offer) for a set of tips that costs around 1200 €
- Advice on doubts about the betting world (if you need it)

What you need to know

- In order to follow all the tipsters you need less a minimum of € 2500, but IT IS NOT NECESSARY TO FOLLOW EVERYONE. Therefore, with a bank of 500 € per person.
- The individualization to receive the tipsters does not imply to pay less. The service offered the whole chain, with possibility to choose whether to receive them all or not, but that is a personal choice that does not imply a decrease in the monthly fee.
- The picks are sent by individual channels, each tipster has his channel. So, you just have to communicate that the tipsters have a follow up and you will only receive those.
- Remember that betting is not a sure money gain. Tipsters are people, not machines, and they can to be better or worst months. Cadena Five works to offer the best tipsters in the market for its trajectory, but obviously can not be held responsible for the results of these.
- The shipping schedule of each tipster is different and depends exclusively of them. There are some who advise a time before send and others who do not. The methodology of each person is particular and exclusive to them.
- The 3 most popular payment methods are offered: Paypal, Skrill and Neteller.

*THIS IS THE TIPSTER LIST*

- KOMSO http://www.betrush.com/verified/statistics.php?int_member_id=2208
- BERNARD http://tipstersplace.com/tipster/julien-bernard/stats
- MARKO http://www.betprepare.com/?show=arhiva_prognoza&id_autor=7
- PEDJA http://www.betprepare.com/?show=arhiva_prognoza&id_autor=7
- MANFRED http://www.betrush.com/verified/3525.html
- 7PLUS10TIPS http://www.betrush.com/verified/3543.html
- LOSEL http://www.mybigpartner.com/user/losel

For any question write here or MP

You can try the system for free since now until December 31th

Thanks and good luck


----------



## pibe86 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi. can i test your service for a few days?


----------



## steffanovera (Jan 11, 2017)

pibe86 said:


> Hi. can i test your service for a few days?


Yes, sure. Please tell me your alias in Telegram to contact you.

Thanks


----------



## pibe86 (Jan 12, 2017)

steffanovera said:


> Yes, sure. Please tell me your alias in Telegram to contact you.
> 
> Thanks


message sent


----------



## lycaman (Jan 18, 2017)

interested please message me


----------



## Greg66 (Mar 18, 2018)

These guys had some tipsters ... Marko, Pedja, Tennisbetting  that I do not see other reseller offering.  They no longer offer service.  I am curious if anyone knows another reseller offering these ?


----------



## eltocawebs (Jul 1, 2018)

Dear friend. I´m interesting to become a part of this group. What can i do?


----------

